# [2008] Nh Krystal Cancun Time Share Scam Beware!!!!!!!



## BValentine

:deceived:  On July 19,2008, My husband and I(Kelvin  and Balita ) attended a sales presentation at the NH Krystal resort in Cancun Mexico, The first sales representative that we were introduced to was Rodrigo also known as Roy. Roy gave a brief tour of the resort.(although no rooms were available to show due to remodeling, so they say) we found it kind of odd why he wanted to know not [1] once but [2] twice how long we were staying in Cancun? [The probe] we told him that we were leaving on July 26,2008 and As the tour continued  Roy began to explained to us what RCI was about  and also talked about all the places that our family could vacation at around the world sensing that we were not that interested, Roy then introduced us to a second sales representative his name was Hans. [The switch off]

Hans knowingly and intentionally, lured us in on the idea of buying into this  [Vaction Club Investment]for generating income and by letting them rent out these weeks to Conventional Attendees across the street and by depositing the weeks with a timeshare rental company. (Regal Resale’s and Rental is the rental company that Hans set us up with).   Hans GUARANTEED that they would be renting all 50(25 power weeks and 25 plus weeks) weeks all at once to convention and golf tournaments attendees and ect. We were promised that we could get back at least if not more than $16,000 in profit.we knew that we could not get rich from this offer and it sounded good.[ Bait] Hanz also "assured us'' that the weeks would be rented before our first payment of $500.56 which is due in October.  We were still skeptical and  reluctant to sign the contract, but Hans also said that in addition to this "Investment opportunity" we would also be  included access to what he said was NH Krystal exclusive travel club ICE (International Cruise and Excursions). He said that as a member of this  travel club our vacations would be unlimited and that we   could use this membership a often as we liked. Our family could vacation all over the world, and the club offered reduced rates that would give us 20-40% off airfare. Hanz also said that we would pay no more than $399 per week for accommodations that could sleep up to 10 people for future travel world wide which was especially appealing to us.

Hanz said that the annual membership fee for ICE is $199, but  because he said he liked us so much he said would be waiving ICE the fee for the first (2) two years. When I asked Hanz if we could purchase ONLY  the ICE travel  club and not the “investment opportunity”  Hanz said No, and that the club is ONLY available exclusively to NH Krystal  Vacation Club members. This travel club sounded great to us, since the cost of  traveling with our whole family easily exceeds $399. So that fact the we were GUARANTEED an income generating "Investment", Discounted vacation with ICE, and 0% interest offered for 6mos with Bank of America we were sold. 

During the purchase process Krystal disclaimed their  guarantee to the rental income, Hans noticed my pause as I read the sentence, but quickly explained that the Krystal lawyers stated that they could not include that clause since the renting out there{Vacation Club} are handled by the broker.''WE'' specifically told Hans we could not AFFORD!!! to make monthly payments of $500.56 to Bank of America or to anyone else in that aspect and that our plate was full back home in the US [The close] he then assured us  that we would be getting a ''Profit check'' by our 1st payment which is due in October of 2008 My husband and I unfortunately like fools continued to sign. needless to say that this sales presentation was suppose to take only 90 mins  but winded up taking a little over five (5) hours, this is how pressed they were for our business!!  IF WE REALLY UNDERSTOOD THAT THIS WAS A "TIMESHARE'' WE WOULD NOT HAVE SIGNED!!! We would have gotten up from that table and left in a hurry!!!  '' NH KRYSTAL OFFICIALS CLEARLY STATED; BOTH RODGRICO AND HANS THAT THEY WERE SELLING [VACATION CLUB PACKAGES] NOT TIMESHARES''  [they lied]


 Hans directed me into a office and had me speak with a broker  on the phone (Joseph Gardeni from Regal Resale and Rentals) that he (Hanz) personally called.  Hans had me speak with the broker to confirm a date and time that he (the broker) could call us when arrived back to the US  in regards to preparing our timeshare to be made available for rental.  Hans  and the broker both  reassured us and guaranteed us that there would  not be  problem renting out our 50 weeks with in 90days. [Lie]

Hans was very charming and smooth.and said we were special and that he generally doesn't go out his way for his clients like this period!! he also mentioned that by taking care of us we would send him referral's when we returned to the U.S. I mean he went above an beyond, by inviting us back to the resort after we purchased this so call "Vacation Club investment" for breakfast, during breakfast he answerd more of our questions and concerns and''ASSURED US" that this was {A LIGITEMENT} deal and we had nothing to worry about.. [lie] he then gave us tickets for a dinner cruise to celebrate our 5th year anniversary, and to top it off before we left to return to our home in the United States, he and his wife came to our hotel picked us up  took us out to one of there regular spots in Downtown Cancun for dinner. I mean how many sale representatives  would do this?. This man!! befriended US we really thought he was genuine and that this was a ''LEGINTIMATE PURCHASE'' and a good investment that would benefit our family, we were really excited about it.  Hans offered what my husband and I thought was a ''perfect solution'' as he so called put it,  which was an offer to purchase not a timeshare but as NH Krystal stated an "investment" opportunity with there so called Vacation Club, and  in addition  our package included  an affordable way for our family to travel around the world. (which we would have been perfectly satisfied with purchasing WITHOUT buying the time share, but were told we were not able to ).  

When we arrived back home to the United States  the  broker from Regal Joseph Gardeni  as scheduled called to obtain information so that our "Investment" property could listed and made available for renting immediately. (yet during the presentation in Cancun Hanz failed to disclose that the broker would require a $621.25 broker fee).  Mr. Gardeni sent me a contract to sign,  in the contract Regal also disclaimed  their guarantee to rental income. I questioned this and asked the broker about the guarantee.  Joseph Gardeni assured us stating that he has been with this company (Regal)and or has been a broker  for over 20 years and will have not problem renting all our weeks.  Mr. Gardeni said that ALL our weeks would be sold within 90days and that we would  be receiving  our checks soon from renters, so being the trusting person that I am, I signed the contract anyway. 

September 2008 I decided to visit the brokers site and view their listing, but instead what I found was complaint after complaint  after complaint, from customers just like my husband and I, being made the same promises and guarantees and NH Krystal not delivering on them, My heart fell to the floor, as I realized that we had also become a victim of the same scam, lies and deception. In addition  I recently received a call  from a manager with  ICE (International Cruise and Excursions) to activate my travel club membership. The managers name was Maxine (888-320-4234 ext 4319), I informed Maxine that I would not be activating the vacation club and that I had sent a letter requesting that this contract be cancelled. (The letter was sent via email to Ray Rubio quality control manager at NH Krystal on September 3, 2008) . Well Maxine said that ICE is SEPARATE from NH Krystal and that even if I cancelled my contract with NH Krystal, I would still be able to enroll in the ICE travel club. So NH Krystal and Hanz LIED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! (knowingly and intentionally)

I contacted the brokers Regal resale and rentals and spoke with the customer service manager Jonathan Cruz, who of course said that they cannot and did not make these guarantees, and that I should contact NH Krystal. I have sent several emails to Mr. Ray Rubio ph# 011 52 99 88 48 98 00 ext 703 and Laura Gonzalez ph# 011 52 99 88 48 98 00 ext. 728. 

 The NH Krystal Cancun sales tactics are  intentional, unethical, fraudulent, deceitfully and misleading ,this type of action is illegal. I am requesting all charges to my Bank of America charge card($9888.49) and Household Bank charge card (brokers fee $621.25) an  be reversed, and that  this whole contract totaling amount $19,619.26 be  cancelled and voided
 (The letter was sent via email to Ray Rubio quality control manager at NH Krystal on September 3, 2008) . Well Maxine said that ICE is SEPARATE from NH Krystal and that even if I cancelled my contract with NH Krystal, I would still be able to enroll in the ICE travel club. So NH Krystal and Hanz LIED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! (knowingly and intentionally) [Why would NH Krystal Cancun market themselves as a VACATION CLUB?]  it is clearly evident that they are a "Timeshare Company"because if they were to market themselves as TIMESHARE they wouldn't generate much business!!! had they presented themselves as a "TIMESHARE'' to us during this presentation we would have said no and walked away.

Basically this contract was built on lies, and was presented to us as not as time share but was presented exclusively as a property investment with high profit returns.  NH Krystal and Hanz deliberately an intentionally deceived us and also   hid that fact that we had option to purchase the ICE travel club without buying into their so called “Investment opportunity”. 

 The NH Krystal sales tactics are  intentional, unethical, fraudulent, deceitfully and misleading ,this type of action is illegal. I am requesting all charges to my Bank of America charge card($9888.49) and Household Bank charge card (brokers fee $621.25) an  be reversed, and that  this whole contract totaling amount $19,619.26 be is cancelled and voided. 

The existence of fraud is prevalent and should be cause for this contract to be voided. Had my husband and I saw these complaints prior this we would have walked away, better yet ran away from them when we first arrived in Cancun Mexico and were approached by NH Krystal  representatives at the airport.  

As a consumer we have the right to receive sufficient and truthful information about the products acquired (articles 32, 33, & 34 of the Federal Consumer Protection Law of Mexico. Because the NH Krystal purposely misrepresented their product. 

“To constitute fraud the misrepresentation [or omission] must be made knowingly and intentionally, not as a result of mistake or accident; that is, that the person either knew or should have known of the falsity of the misrepresentation [or the false effect of the omission], or that he made the misrepresentation [or omission] in negligent disregard of its truth or falsity.”


----------



## AKE

Sorry to hear that you were scammed but if it sounds TOO GOOD TO BE TRUE then its NOT TRUE! (i.e. if this was such a great opportunity then why would the whole world not be flocking to the resort to take advantage of it?) I know that there may be ways of getting your money back (others on this board are more knowledgeable than me re Mexico timeshares) but I understand that it is a long process and I dont know the success rate. GOod luck!


----------



## ALiu2

*Krystal scammers*

[_This post from July 2009 related numerous false representations made to the poster by NH Krystal in September 2007, leading to her purchase of a Krystal International Vacation Club membership .  Now, over a year after the post, she has reached a settlement with Krystal.  As part of her settlement, Krystal requires the post to be removed._ - Makai Guy, TUGBBS Administrator]


----------



## Scammed13

*Stay Away From Krystal Vacation Club, It's a Scam!*

[_Post deleted at poster's request.  Krystal has made this a condition for settlement with the poster._  -- Makai Guy, BBS Administrator]


----------



## airportparking

Nice post...Greatly appreciated!!!


----------



## siesta

The more details the better, hang them out to dry like laundry and hopefully they will let you out of this.


----------



## pjrose

siesta said:


> The more details the better, hang them out to dry like laundry and hopefully they will let you out of this.



Based on deleted post #4 and similar deleted posts on other threads, it seems to work.


----------



## Antunalu

pjrose said:


> Based on deleted post #4 and similar deleted posts on other threads, it seems to work.



I am writing to report fraudulent sales practices and misrepresentation from Krystal Cancun when we were vacationing in Mexico in May 2010.   We attended a presentation for the Krystal Cancun after being offered a free breakfast.  We expressed to Steve Levy, the salesman, that we were not interested in purchasing into the Vacation Club because we already have timeshares and we use them regularly.  After continuous declining, Steve presented it as an investment and said we would make between $10,640 – 11,200 in 2010 with the 1st check coming in August 2010 and then 2 checks in 2011 and 2 more checks in 2012.  We asked Steve if it was a guaranteed income and he said yes.  With us having a son starting college, we were gullible and ended up signing the papers.  After not seeing anything by Sept., I realized what we realized what we got into.  I am very frustrated at being misled and coerced into this situation.  I have contacted Ray Rubio by email and stated that I request a refund and want to cancel this transaction due to misrepresentation by Steve Levy and he responded by telling me, I misunderstood and I signed the papers.  It would be much appreciated if I could get some help to resolve this matter.  It is very disappointing when I think about our trip to Cancun because of the situation we are in now.  I will continue to do what ever I can to prevent other people from getting into this kind of situation with Krystal.


----------



## pjrose

Antunalu said:


> I am writing to report fraudulent sales practices and misrepresentation from Krystal Cancun when we were vacationing in Mexico in May 2010.   We attended a presentation for the Krystal Cancun after being offered a free breakfast.  We expressed to Steve Levy, the salesman, that we were not interested in purchasing into the Vacation Club because we already have timeshares and we use them regularly.  After continuous declining, Steve presented it as an investment and said we would make between $10,640 – 11,200 in 2010 with the 1st check coming in August 2010 and then 2 checks in 2011 and 2 more checks in 2012.  We asked Steve if it was a guaranteed income and he said yes.  With us having a son starting college, we were gullible and ended up signing the papers.  After not seeing anything by Sept., I realized what we realized what we got into.  I am very frustrated at being misled and coerced into this situation.  I have contacted Ray Rubio by email and stated that I request a refund and want to cancel this transaction due to misrepresentation by Steve Levy and he responded by telling me, I misunderstood and I signed the papers.  It would be much appreciated if I could get some help to resolve this matter.  It is very disappointing when I think about our trip to Cancun because of the situation we are in now.  I will continue to do what ever I can to prevent other people from getting into this kind of situation with Krystal.



Wow, that's really fraudulent.  If people could make over $10K, then why would Steve be selling this wonderful investment? Why not buy it for himself?  
How much money did you pay them?  

Best wishes in getting out of this.


----------



## Antunalu

pjrose said:


> Wow, that's really fraudulent.  If people could make over $10K, then why would Steve be selling this wonderful investment? Why not buy it for himself?
> How much money did you pay them?
> 
> Best wishes in getting out of this.



We paid $13,800, and you're right, why are tell selling them instead of rental them theirselves, i agree.  Unfortunately, we weren't thinking like that at the time. All I can do now, is just get our bitter experience out there and prevent others from getting into this situation with Krystal.  Continental Connections is the company that was supposed to be doing the renting and we haven't seen anything from them yet and truthfully don't expect to.  I believe they are in it together.


----------



## Atena

*Contact Information for Krystal Cancun*

I also bought a timeshare with this company, and I've had many issues with them. I just got a letter from a collections agency requesting my maintenance fee for 2010. I never got any sort of communication from the Krystal Cancun requesting a maintenance fee for this year, so I tried emailing them at their usual addresses. It turns out the Krystal was sold by NH Hotels and their emails are no longer the same. Can someone please send me the email address of anyone at the Krystal Cancun? I'd very much appreciate it.


----------



## TacoTerry

*e-mail address for Krystal, Cancun*



Atena said:


> I also bought a timeshare with this company, and I've had many issues with them. I just got a letter from a collections agency requesting my maintenance fee for 2010. I never got any sort of communication from the Krystal Cancun requesting a maintenance fee for this year, so I tried emailing them at their usual addresses. It turns out the Krystal was sold by NH Hotels and their emails are no longer the same. Can someone please send me the email address of anyone at the Krystal Cancun? I'd very much appreciate it.



  I was able to book 2 rooms by using reservacionecancun1@krystal-hotels.com     I was able to e-mail Cinthia Saldivar for room details and that's at c.saldivar@kivc.com    The reservation e-mail was used in late August 2010 and the customer service was used in May 2010.  Hope this helps, I now understand why their e-mails changed.  Your post was an eye opener as far as new ownership.


----------



## Defrauded (2)

*Unfortunately for us like many others, we were to scammed when we visited Cancun Mexico 

 During a (90) min timeshare presentation we attended at the Krystal Cancun Resort on JULY 19, 2008

  After showing no interest and declining many offers to join which took over (5) hrs.
 the Vacation Club purchase was then advertised as a good financial investment which sounded appealing to us.

 1. It was said that we could easily resell the timeshare weeks and make a profit on it. 

2. It was said that there was a high demand for Vacation Club units at this place because of there location across  the street at the  Convention Center in Cancun, Mexico. All these statements turned out to be false! Specifically, the KIVC representative,
  (HANS SYNMAN) promised during the presentation that by reselling the Vacation Club  weeks we would recieved monies earned from these units  in  3 to six months.

 3.It was said during the presentation that we could not purchase the ICE exclusive travel club  (International Cruise and Excursions and had to become a member of  K.I.V.C. This turned out to be false as well.



 Now it is obvious that this membership  was a Scam, in which a Vacation Club/Timeshare purchase was advertised as an investment and discount travel deal. Stay away from these fraudulent presentations at  Krystal Cancun Resort! It is a scam!  these den of thieves  will  use unethical practices and underhand sales tatics!  to get you to join and sign up.  



To this very day Krystal Cancun Resorts--->  continues to facilitate numerous mis-representations. how is it that we and the many,many others have all  had  the same similiar experiences? is this coincidental? not!! this is a highly organized s c a m! it is real!! it does exsist!!  get the truth then go!!  proceed with this in mind! and  Look At The History Of Krystal Cancun Resort see what others have been through and are going thru now! 

The Sqeauky Wheel.com
http://www.thesqueakywheel.com/ Type Krystal in the search bar ______

 The Complaints Board.com http://www.complaintsboard.com/?search=NH+KRYSTAL&everything=Everything

  The Rip off Report.com http://www.ripoffreport.com/Search/NH-KRYSTAL.aspx





 We are determined to keep exposing this type of fraudulent mis-representation on a National and International  level!!!!!
  Thank you for your Support!
.
If you have already fell victim for this scheme, please feel free to contact U.S. via e-mail  at defrauded2s@gmail.com  and visit our website http www.krystalinternational.net  so that we may assist you in how to fight back!*


----------



## Karen G

I'm sorry that you've had such a disappointing experience. But, your post really points up some critical issues that everyone should remember BEFORE buying a timeshare: 

1.   Timeshares are NOT financial investments. They may be investments in future vacations and they may force people to spend some time with their families and friends, which are good things, but they aren't traditional real estate investments. There is no guarantee that anyone will make money from a timeshare (except the guy who sold it to you).

2.  You cannot rely on anything that a salesman tells you. Only what is written in the contract can be enforced.  It is crucial that buyers read and understand everything in a contract before signing it.


----------



## sheamo

*Sheamo Shammed*



Scammed13 said:


> [_Post deleted at poster's request.  Krystal has made this a condition for settlement with the poster._  -- Makai Guy, BBS Administrator]



pls foward info to me as what i need or should do 2 get my $$ back (sheamo)


----------



## DeniseM

sheamo said:


> pls foward info to me as what i need or should do 2 get my $$ back (sheamo)



This is an old discussion, and scammed13 hasn't been back to this forum for almost a year.  To contact them, you can click on their blue user name and send them an email.


----------



## sheamo

*Sheamo Scammed*

FYI Nh Krystal Cancun has partnered w/ Concord Collection agency to collect maintence fees.  I never rec a itimized bill requesting fees, so why sd to collections. If my memeory servers me well Krystal said they would waived the fee for 2009. I gave them a credit card # to get pymt, to my surprise the guy Nowee, Nicholas and all the rest of them want access to my chking a/c. Why cant u just use credit card info ( cause i can put a stop pymt).  As og 2day 1/26/11 they r calling me 4 my cking a/c info when i gave them the credit card info in 11/2010.  What kind of collection agency is this. when i ?? their practice they informed me, now they would hVE TO  sd all credit card paymts back to cancun mexico to process!!! SHUT UP!.  wHY WOULD Krystal Cancun hire u to collect their maintence fees fir u TO  sd credit card pymts back to MEXICO. OK u scammed me once shame on me, not going to scammed me 2x. We need to get a class action suite going, or if anyone has won a case against Krsytal Cancun pls contact me w/ info sheamo@optonline.net


----------



## DeniseM

sheamo - Please see post #16 about how to contact *scammed13* (the person who got out of their contract.)

Also see the info. in post #13 - you may want to contact *Defrauded (2)*, and some of the other posters in this thread, as well.  You will need to send them and email - most of them haven't been back to TUG.

I think you will find it very difficult to sue a company based in Mexico.


----------



## DeniseM

Sheamo - You are sending ME emails - send them to the people who were scammed - like Scammed13 and Defrauded (2).  Click on their blue user names.  

Since you are emailing strangers and asking for info., it would be a good idea to introduce yourself and explain why you are contacting them, in your email.


----------



## sheamo

*Concord Servicing Agency*

[Duplicate post deleted - see post #17 - DeniseM Moderator]


----------



## Jo'Se

_duplicate posts are not allowed--your question was answered on March 29 (in this thread, post #128) and you were referred to another thread about someone in similar circumstances who was helped by Profeco. Click  here to read it again. Contact Profeco--that is your best option._


----------



## mommytolucan

*Krystal Cancun Time Share Scam Beware!!!!!!!*

There doesn't seem to be a posting for this in some time now but I have just discovered this thread tonight.  I have also been scammed by Krystal in the exact same way mentioned by so many of you.  Could someone please contact me to tell me if there is anything that I can do?  Thank-you very much.


----------



## Jo'Se

Hi there... I turned my case over to Profeco... Only solution to the matter was cancel the contract without any refund of money paid.  I cut my losses $$ (down payment) instead of paying remaining balance of the loan and the maintance fee.  

There are several of us are interested getting a class action against Krystal.  One of the member found a lawyer who is interested to look at the case.  But they need $6000 to do research and background information on the case.  I figure that if we can pull about 30 victims in, that would only cost about $200 per person.  There's no promise we will win anything, or go anywhere for that matter.  Let me know if you are interested.


----------



## lyndiamond

*Krystal scammers....Krystal scammers.... Beware!!! We are also one of the Victim.*

Nh Krystal Cancun scammers....Krystal Cancun scammers.... Beware!!! We are also one of the Victim. Dont be foolish!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Nh Krystal Cancun scammers....Krystal Cancun scammers.... Beware!!! We are also one of the Victim. Dont be foolish!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Nh Krystal Cancun scammers....Krystal Cancun scammers.... Beware!!! We are also one of the Victim. Dont be foolish!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Nh Krystal Cancun scammers....Krystal Cancun scammers.... Beware!!! We are also one of the Victim. Dont be foolish!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Nh Krystal Cancun scammers....Krystal Cancun scammers.... Beware!!! We are also one of the Victim. Dont be foolish!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Nh Krystal Cancun scammers....Krystal Cancun scammers.... Beware!!! We are also one of the Victim. Dont be foolish!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Nh Krystal Cancun scammers....Krystal Cancun scammers.... Beware!!! We are also one of the Victim. Dont be foolish!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Nh Krystal Cancun scammers....Krystal Cancun scammers.... Beware!!! We are also one of the Victim. Dont be foolish!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Nh Krystal Cancun scammers....Krystal Cancun scammers.... Beware!!! We are also one of the Victim. Dont be foolish!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Nh Krystal Cancun scammers....Krystal Cancun scammers.... Beware!!! We are also one of the Victim. Dont be foolish!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Nh Krystal Cancun scammers....Krystal Cancun scammers.... Beware!!! We are also one of the Victim. Dont be foolish!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Nh Krystal Cancun scammers....Krystal Cancun scammers.... Beware!!! We are also one of the Victim. Dont be foolish!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Nh Krystal Cancun scammers....Krystal Cancun scammers.... Beware!!! We are also one of the Victim. Dont be foolish!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Nh Krystal Cancun scammers....Krystal Cancun scammers.... Beware!!! We are also one of the Victim. Dont be foolish!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kwilson

Jo'Se said:


> Hi there... I turned my case over to Profeco... Only solution to the matter was cancel the contract without any refund of money paid.  I cut my losses $$ (down payment) instead of paying remaining balance of the loan and the maintance fee.
> 
> There are several of us are interested getting a class action against Krystal.  One of the member found a lawyer who is interested to look at the case.  But they need $6000 to do research and background information on the case.  I figure that if we can pull about 30 victims in, that would only cost about $200 per person.  There's no promise we will win anything, or go anywhere for that matter.  Let me know if you are interested.



If you are stupid enough to send this guy $200 you deserve to be scammed.


----------



## MoeMoeMoe

*Exposing and suing krystal hotel cancun*

_Post removed at the poster's request because he said his situation with Krystal has been resolved.   _


----------



## dphibbs

*Krystal Resorts & Continental Connections*

Bought at Krystal Resorts in December 2012, assured by them they could rent my weeks (or Continental Connections could).  In 2013 Continental did NOTHING and very difficult to contact them.  Has anyone had any success with either Krystal or Continental?
thanks


----------



## TacoTerry

Welcome to the Club. Look up Sheamo that posted earlier in this thread, there is a group still trying to get their money back and sheamo is part of that group.

You will get NO help from the Krystal or whatever rental agency they've come up with in this scam. It is a scam, I am a victim too. You are way past any rescind clause or cancelling of the contract. 

Like you I waited for the rentals to come in, not one inquiry, not one phone call. They took my money and gave me the finger and hid behind their border knowing that there is nothin' I can do about it.   So, use it or trade it early and get 2 for 1, if you still have it. The beach is really nice. You can try to rent it, there won't be much profit. The crooks at  Krystal will undercut your price and there is no way to compete with them. They even throw in the all-inclusive, and again, you're screwed.

It took 2 long years to get the pit out of my stomach, it did pass and I have rented some weeks out and now only have a couple left to go. My wife and I have stayed there and can enjoy ourselves most of the time, I still flip off anyone in a suit that's looking out the sales room windows as I walk the pool area and I tell anyone on the "tour", to get away just as fast as they can and that they are crooks and thieves in the sales den. Sorry, I must have missed you. 

Rental help if you're interested. The Spring Breakers from any College, the Krystal is 1 of 3 official Spring Break Destinations in Cancun, too late this year,   good luck next year.

TacoTerry


----------

